# Suse Linux 9.2 - Test



## Daniel Wittberger (3. November 2004)

Hallo

Ich wollte nur mal fragen, ob jemand von euch auch schon das neue Suse Linux 9.2 getestet hat. Ich habe es auf mein Notebook installiert und war eigentlich am Anfang zufrieden. Aber nach dem ich Windows wieder starte wollte hatte ich den Salat. WLAN und Netzwerk funktionierte nicht mehr richtig. USB-Maus lief erst weider nach mehrmaligem ein- und ausstecken. 
Jetzt wollte ich mal fragen ob ihr ähnliche Probleme habt.
Danke für eure Eindrücke und Erfahrungen.

Gruß
Witti


----------



## voelzi (3. November 2004)

Ich habe ein ähnliches Problem mit WinXP und Suse 9.0. Vorweg gesagt, besteht dieses Problem nicht, wenn ich Win2k und Suse 9.0 nutze.

Ich habe vor kurzem auf meinem PC die Win2k-Installation gegen eine WinXP-Installation getauscht. Die einzige USB-Anwendung auf diesem System ist ein Draytek USB-Wlan-Modul.
Jetzt habe ich das Problem, dass das Draytek-Modul unter Suse Linux nicht mehr funktioniert, wenn zuvor WinXP lief. Beheben lässt es sich, wenn ich den PC komplett über den Netzschalter am Netzteil abschalte. 
Es ist auch ausreichend das Draytek Modul vom USB abzuziehen und wieder einzustecken, bevor Suse bootet. Unter Win2k hatte ich dieses Problem nicht.

Ich meine mich ganz dunkel an einen Bericht erinnern, in dem ausgeführt wird, dass WinXP die USB-Schnittstelle nicht sauber herunterfährt. Leider weiß ich aber nicht mehr, wo es stand. Da ich Windows nur noch sehr sehr sehr selten privat nutze, habe ich mir bisher keine Mühe mit dem Problem gemacht.

Gruß
Voelzi


----------

